# :0 Got These In The Mail Today



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

before sum *** says randumbshit topic this topic (cause i know Sumone will LOL) i will go along with as i paint these and travis will end it when he completes them 







































sofar i cut the roof off the regal shaved the spoiler and cut the hood open and re glue'd it and the bondo is on it right now i still gotta smooth out and the 59 i just scuffed up so its ready for primer 




And travis the whole roof on the 59 was bent to the left and both of the A pillars on the regals were snaped  i fixed them though :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh and i ment i just started on these today i got them in the mail yesterday :uh: :banghead:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WTF? They was bent? It might have been the way I folded that BIGASS box over? Or the shitty ass mail we got. :angry: 


Looking killer so far bro! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 09:23 PM~7113886
> *WTF?  They was bent?  It might have been the way I folded that BIGASS box over?  Or the shitty ass mail we got.  :angry:
> Looking killer so far bro!  :0  :0
> *



yeah bro the whole roof of the 59 was bent all the way tothe left almost touching the door i was like PLEASE DONT FUCKIN SNAP LOL


then the regals was all the was snaped so it was kinda hard cutting the top off cause the kept on braking but there all good now i'll put a piece of foam between the pillars when i send them back out


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

randumb sh..........haha jk bro


you lie, you got those yesterday  today is sunday


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Jan 28 2007, 09:27 PM~7113937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7113923
> *yeah bro the whole roof of the 59 was bent all the way tothe left almost touching the door i was like PLEASE DONT FUCKIN SNAP LOL
> then the regals was all the was snaped so it was kinda hard cutting the top off cause the kept on braking but there all good now i'll put a piece of foam between the pillars when i send them back out
> *


LOL. Nice save on them both!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and travis i might wanna change those color on the regal sumthing just poped into my mind today LOL and i might wanna leave the grill the same color as the car cause i like the way it looks thats y i didnt cut it out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 28 2007, 10:30 PM~7113959
> *and travis i might wanna change those color on the regal sumthing just poped into my mind today LOL and i might wanna leave the grill the same color as the car cause i like the way it looks thats y i didnt cut it out
> *




you do whatever you feel you need to do!! I don't care, I'll just sit back here and wait. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you gonna TRY to fix that Nissan?? I told you it was a basket.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 10:47 PM~7114717
> *you gonna TRY to fix that Nissan??  I told you it was a basket.
> *



yeah i glued the broken frnt fender on last ngiht and glued the cab to the bed and sanded it all down and shaved the frame with mitches help on the chassis i could pull it off :biggrin:

oh and i had to post these up!! lol



















:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice   

Good luck with that nissan too. I started on it for a few hours that was about it. :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 11:14 PM~7114919
> *nice
> 
> Good luck with that nissan too.  I started on it for a few hours that was about it.  :uh:
> *





















ima be shaving everything except the doorlines and im molding the bed and cab together and tubing the bed kinda like stilldowns s-10 but insead of coke can i'll be using a pepsi plastic bottel


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Was that fender broke like that when you opened the box? It wasn't when it left here. FUCKIN POSTAL WORKERS. Thats all 3 of them that was broke!! I knew alittle bit of the other fender was broke. 

Have fun with it!  :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah this fender was completely off LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

already used all the paint I bought didn't you.......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2007, 03:14 AM~7115501
> *already used all the paint I bought didn't you.......
> *



nope i still got it i just thought u told me to use the flake and a airbrush this time :0

the ball is still in the air what u want


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 29 2007, 04:36 AM~7115523
> *nope i still got it i just thought u told me to use the flake and a airbrush this time :0
> 
> the ball is still in the air what u want
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
the balls in your court and you better DUNK THAT SHIT! :biggrin:  

I was just playing...... I don't care how we do it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2007, 03:41 AM~7115525
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> the balls in your court and you better DUNK THAT SHIT!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



prolly do just the regal and the big 67 with cans and do the 59 last and i should have the airbrush by then


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 29 2007, 04:43 AM~7115528
> *prolly do just the regal and the big 67 with cans and do the 59 last and i should have the airbrush by then
> 
> 
> *




sounds good brother! Do your thing. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got this based with black to see imperfections and it had alotta little scratches i didnt like so im gettin that feathered out before i base it with silver and start laying lines


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good Zack. :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 12 2007, 08:13 PM~7244436
> *Looking good Zack.  :0  :0
> *



just tryin to get it looking good before i start laying shiot out :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 12 2007, 10:09 PM~7244377
> *got this based with black to see imperfections and it had alotta little scratches i didnt like so im gettin that feathered out before i base it with silver and start laying lines
> 
> 
> ...


what u mean by that, is it easier than usin like 1200 grit (i think that what i got) sand paper for like 10 mins on it to get the lil scratches out, how u feather and what u mean by it :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 12 2007, 09:32 PM~7245298
> *what u mean by that, is it easier than usin like 1200 grit (i think that what i got) sand paper for like 10 mins on it to get the lil scratches out, how u feather and what u mean by it :dunno:
> *


well i start from differnt sizes i'll start with a rough grit to scuff it out then a finer grit then a finer grit then the finest grit so all the deep scratches and what not are eliminated and u gotta clean surface now i used a rough ass grit sandpapper because my exacto sliped cutting them lins in the trunk and for some reason i like to clean out all the body lines with my exacto so a few times you'll get some slipps and scratches so i just sand them out i dont just sit here for a hour sanding with one grit trying to smoth out a deep cut cause bondo isnt always the way to go!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and thats what buggz the painter called it so thats why i call it that LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 01:15 AM~7245999
> *well i start from differnt sizes i'll start with a rough grit to scuff it out then a finer grit then a finer grit then the finest grit so all the deep scratches and what not are eliminated and u gotta clean surface now i used a rough ass grit sandpapper because my exacto sliped cutting them lins in the trunk and for some reason i like to clean out all the body lines with my exacto so a few times you'll get some slipps and scratches so i just sand them out i dont just sit here for a hour sanding with one grit trying to smoth out a deep cut cause bondo isnt always the way to go!
> *


ahh, so i got the idea just need a few more grits of sand paper, whats the higest grit u use, like the scuff grit?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

220 then work from there stay as far away from trim as u can 

and in the automotive section they should sell a 3m assortment pack just buy that :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 01:32 AM~7246088
> *220 then work from there stay as far away from trim as u can
> 
> and in the automotive section they should sell a 3m assortment pack just buy that :biggrin:
> *


damn i was usin 100 grit, ima trash that, lol.. no wonder i had to work so hard, and ima pick me up some of that 3m pack :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT LOOKS NICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

finally got the body work don on these now for my favoirte part!!! PATTERNS :biggrin:





































:0 Smooth!




























EYE CANDY SHOTS SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

220 is a little course for models unless your doing some major mud work and need to shape it quick.

I usually start with 400, prime, then 600 on the primer to smooth it out before painting. after spraying the base, hit it with 1000 and then onto the next coat (unless it's a metallic base, don't sand that)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2007, 02:17 PM~7508024
> *220 is a little course for models unless your doing some major mud work and need to shape it quick.
> 
> I usually start with 400, prime, then 600 on the primer to smooth it out before painting. after spraying the base, hit it with 1000 and then onto the next coat (unless it's a metallic base, don't sand that)
> *



yeah i ended up having to do the whole body in 400 then 800 then 100 and it came out pretty good i cant see anymore scratches in the primer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

OH SNAP...WHAT COLORS YOU GOING?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2007, 02:55 PM~7508226
> *OH SNAP...WHAT COLORS YOU GOING?
> *



regals gonna be gunmetal with silver and black patterns and the 59 is gonna be 2 tone pearl white body and the roof and trunk is gonna be patterned muti blue's and purples


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELIX :thumbsup:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

can u show a detailed picture of how u hinging ur trunk if u are hinging it becaust it looks impossible to get a hinge attached to that this piece of plasticim building one too
quite similar to urs


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 19 2007, 03:15 PM~7508308
> *can u show a detailed picture of how u hinging ur trunk if u are hinging it becaust it looks impossible to get a hinge attached to that this piece of plasticim building one too
> quite similar to urs
> *



trunk isnt hinge'd yet but i hinged it once and it was easy just had to redo it cause i had the hinges in the center of the trunk but i want 2 sepratley on each side


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 19 2007, 04:57 PM~7508240
> *regals gonna be gunmetal  with silver and black patterns and the 59 is gonna be 2 tone pearl white body and the roof and trunk is gonna be patterned muti blue's and purples
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 SMOOTH!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Going TO GO Get SOme Paint For The Regal tomarrow Should Be Gettin Patterns layed here Soon :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

im building a regal too :biggrin: and for the hinge on the trunk areu going regular or revers or side becuz i tried regular it seems impossible


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 22 2007, 03:27 PM~7531214
> *im building a regal too  :biggrin:  and for the hinge on the trunk areu going regular or revers or side becuz i tried regular it seems impossible
> *



regular u just have to have skinny tubing and wire


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good bro!! I can't wait.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 22 2007, 08:33 PM~7533643
> *Looking good bro!!  I can't wait.
> *



regals gonna be finished tomarrow am i foiling these cars aswell homie?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 08:46 PM~7533778
> *regals gonna be finished tomarrow am i foiling these cars aswell homie?
> *


up to you, don't matter to me. If you do it, you want me to send you somemore high gloss?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 22 2007, 08:52 PM~7533847
> *up to you,  don't matter to me.  If you do it,  you want me to send you somemore high gloss?
> *



i still got the cans u hooked me up with homie i just used a lil bit on the bomb truck and thats it just wondering cause the regal will be finished tomarrow forsure and i didnt wanna seal it up with clear if u wanna me to foil it cause its better to foil on the paint its self and clear over it all at the same time cause if u start puttin to much of that testors on there u gonna have some bodyline problems lol i just want these rides to come out straighter than the 67 did so LMK if i need to get some foil homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

changed it up a lil on ya travis :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good man!! Keep it up. :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ran outta black paint gonna try to get some tomarrow and finish it up for ya :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 08:35 PM~7540101
> *ran outta black paint gonna try to get some tomarrow and finish it up for ya :uh: :biggrin:
> *


yea, yea, yea. tomarrow this and tomarrow that. 

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 23 2007, 09:36 PM~7540556
> *yea, yea, yea.  tomarrow this and tomarrow that.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



nvm i all of the sudden got painters block i wont be abel to finish it til next month :uh:





































:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: you know I don't care. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :tears: Fine then give me my ball back im going home :angry:  


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 09:49 PM~7540660
> *:0 :tears: Fine then give me my ball back im going home :angry:
> :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


well then, hurry up and get home and finish this thing up. No time to be playing ball anyways. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 23 2007, 10:16 PM~7540877
> *well then,  hurry up and get home and finish this thing up.  No time to be playing ball anyways.    :cheesy:
> *



lol DONT RUSH ME!!! :biggrin: jk bro if u wanna get on of these finished i'll send you the regal as soon as i finish it and send u the other 2 later after i finish the both of them???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 10:22 PM~7540920
> *lol DONT RUSH ME!!! :biggrin: jk bro if u wanna get on of these finished i'll send you the regal as soon as i finish it and send u the other 2 later after i finish the both of them???
> *



you can on that one if you want. I need to see if I can get it down to KY and whens the best to do that. If not, then you can send them all that the same time. LOL. I gots enough shit to work on. With in the last week or two, I've gotten 20-25 more kits. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL travis is going for broke u still gonna have josh i think it was make a workabel ragtop on it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 10:29 PM~7540966
> *LOL travis is going for broke u still gonna have josh i think it was make a workabel ragtop on it?
> *



yup if hes up for it and has the time. When I talked to him last (when I sent you the car 6 months ago) :biggrin: He said he would, but it depended on his work load and what all was going on at the time.  Gonna try to hit him up today or this weekend to see whats up.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: Asshole Had Me Trippin Out I Was Like I Didnt Have His Car For 6 months lol its only been 3 months foolio but the workabel ragtop is gonna be sick


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 10:46 PM~7541057
> *:roflmao: Asshole Had Me Trippin Out I Was Like I Didnt Have His Car For 6 months lol its only been 3 months foolio but the workabel ragtop is gonna be sick
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
and yes, it will. Hope he has time to fit it in. :0 






Maybe is Mini I've been waiting 6 months on. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 23 2007, 10:55 PM~7541106
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and yes, it will.  Hope he has time to fit it in.  :0
> ...


:roflmao: dont even tripp when u get these back you will be happy with them :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 10:59 PM~7541125
> *:roflmao: dont even tripp when u get these back you will be happy with them :biggrin:
> *



I know Z, your the fukin man! Z's customs bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the paint job has 2 flaws orange peel from the marble and a lil bleeding in a few spots but both of those will be fixed overall this shit looks sick :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

off to do the hood and trunk :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nobody likes it?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

***** WHO CARES IF ANY DON'T LIKE IT ...AS LONG AS YOU LIKE IT!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 04:18 PM~7564009
> ****** WHO CARES IF ANY DON'T LIKE IT ...AS LONG AS YOU LIKE IT!
> *



lol i think its tight wait till u see it now i just cleared it :biggrin: next is color sand then maybe silver leafing


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 05:21 PM~7564021
> *lol i think its tight wait till u see it now i just cleared it :biggrin: next is color sand then maybe silver leafing
> *


  :biggrin:  GET AT IT YOUNGSTER...SHOWEM HOW IT'S DONE!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it other then the white, but thats just me. You got some skills bro, wish I would have taken the time to learn when I was your age.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 04:24 PM~7564036
> *  :biggrin:   GET AT IT YOUNGSTER...SHOWEM HOW IT'S DONE!
> *



 

hey bro since u prolly been fucking around with rattle cans longer than me why did the clear spit outta the can i put it under warm water and shook it up and it still spitted out i had to go over it twice to get it alright but it still has some orange peel


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2007, 04:32 PM~7564079
> *I love it other then the white, but thats just me.  You got some skills bro, wish I would have taken the time to learn when I was your age.
> *



its actually gray the reason y it looks white is because it was up close to my desk lamp and the camera was dieing so i had to hurry up and take pics lol


so the car its self is black gray and gray with snowhite pearl and black marble tryed to stick to that theam because travis is gonna orger some resin skulls and i guess he's gonna put them around the car or whatever


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 05:33 PM~7564084
> *
> 
> hey bro since u prolly been fucking around with rattle cans longer than me why did the clear spit outta the can i put it under warm water and shook it up and it still spitted out i had to go over it twice to get it alright but it still has some orange peel
> *



LET IT SIT FOR A DAY OR 2 THEM COLOR SAND....FOIL, THEN RE-CLEAR


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahhh gottcha :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 04:37 PM~7564105
> *LET IT SIT FOR A DAY OR 2 THEM COLOR SAND....FOIL, THEN RE-CLEAR
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the can's nozzle was probably partially clogged, causing it to spit out. 

when i used testors in the past, i could only spray maybe two cars, then i'd have to put a new nozzle on it, or toss it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 27 2007, 04:45 PM~7564162
> *the can's nozzle was probably partially clogged, causing it to spit out.
> 
> when i used testors in the past, i could only spray maybe two cars, then i'd have to put a new nozzle on it, or toss it.
> *



damn that sucks thats probly it then because i cleared my truck twice with the same can i cleared this with


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 05:49 PM~7564184
> *damn that sucks thats probly it then because i cleared my truck twice with the same can i cleared this with
> *



RYAN IS RIGHT..IT HAPPENS TO ME...I JUST GET THE TIP FROM THE HOK CANS HOMIE...SPRAY MORE AT A TIME, BUT FUCK IT...IT DOES THE JOB!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks homies heres a real better pic of it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 05:58 PM~7564234
> *thanks homies heres a real better pic of it
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks primo


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the hood colorsanded and the trunk needs to be color sanded


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 06:50 PM~7564192
> *RYAN IS RIGHT..IT HAPPENS TO ME...I JUST GET THE TIP FROM THE HOK CANS HOMIE...SPRAY MORE AT A TIME, BUT FUCK IT...IT DOES THE JOB!
> *


i always used to rob the nozzles from my empty testors color cans, the color doesn't clog them up nearly as much as the clear, it allowed me to use up most of the can at least.

testors is shiny, but it is thick and takes awhile to dry. i'll stick to urethane


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET!! Looks killer man! :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Marble Dishes Black Spoke Chrome KO?? :dunno: :biggrin:

i also thought about marbleing the whole dash what u think???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 08:30 PM~7566016
> *Marble Dishes Black Spoke Chrome KO?? :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> i also thought about marbleing the whole dash what u think???
> *



sounds good! Do it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: ok i will tomarrow :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 08:38 PM~7566086
> *:biggrin: ok i will tomarrow :uh: :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

did I send you wheels? I don't think I did? I think there are at the house.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

naw i never got no wheels bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 09:26 PM~7566491
> *naw i never got no wheels bro
> *


I didn't think I ever put them in the box. Oh well, I can do them up.  I know I got 2 sets sitting back waiting on these 2 cars. And a chassie waiting on the big 67. :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 04:33 PM~7564084
> *
> 
> hey bro since u prolly been fucking around with rattle cans longer than me why did the clear spit outta the can i put it under warm water and shook it up and it still spitted out i had to go over it twice to get it alright but it still has some orange peel
> *


WHAT REALLY WORKS FOR ME IS TAKING THE NOZZLE OFF AND SPRAYING CARB FLUID IN THE NOZZLE AND AT THE HOLE WHERE THE NOZZLE GOES


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2007, 09:29 PM~7566516
> *I didn't think I ever put them in the box.  Oh well,  I can do them up.    I know I got 2 sets sitting back waiting on these 2 cars.  And a chassie waiting on the big 67.  :0
> *



:biggrin: u should see if anyone has the big snoop devill romote control car and try to get the wire rims from it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OH AND FELIX THAT REGAL'S CLEAN. WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR TAPE FROM TO DO THAT :biggrin: CAUSE I DON'T THINK WALLY WORLD CARRIES IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 09:32 PM~7566540
> *:biggrin: u should see if anyone has the big snoop devill romote control car and try to get the wire rims from it :biggrin:
> *


I gots one. :biggrin: Plus they are 20$ buck right now on clearance at waldo. Been wanting to pick up a couple more to paint. Lil mans been wanting one also.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

cool just swap rims with the 67 chassis and the snoop dog car lol 

and big vato i get my tape from a automotive paintstore


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 09:41 PM~7566605
> *cool just swap rims with the 67 chassis and the snoop dog car lol
> 
> *


I was thinking cut the snoop chassie down alittle on each end and use the whole chassie under the 67? It might work. 
Only had one of them apart and that was to unhook the damn speaker from the snoop deville. Fukin shit, everytime you push a button that motherfucker say "ridin with the big snoop dizzle" or whatever. I think it only says 2 damn things. LOL. Oh and to take them ugle ass bumper guards off.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol sounds good bro i'll prolly do the big 67 next since i got everything except metallic silver :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 09:57 PM~7566719
> *lol sounds good bro i'll prolly do the big 67 next since i got everything except metallic silver :biggrin:
> *


tomarrow?? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u gonna candy over that regal? 

the wheels are a bitch to get off the snoop caddy... got some sort of sleeve pressed over the axle holdin it on. takin off the knockoffs won't help... i hacked away the back of the rim to get the ones off for my 1/12 57....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2007, 11:15 PM~7566934
> *u gonna candy over that regal?
> 
> the wheels are a bitch to get off the snoop caddy... got some sort of sleeve pressed over the axle holdin it on. takin off the knockoffs won't help... i hacked away the back of the rim to get the ones off for my 1/12 57....
> *



I'm just going to file the snoop chassie down to fit the RS 67. I hope I'll have to check into it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nope no candy this is the color theme i want on this :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 28 2007, 12:03 AM~7567095
> *nope no candy this is the color theme i want on this :werd:
> *



whats it matter what you want??? :angry: 
























:biggrin: JK Z you know your the man.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: cause if u were to pick the theme the car would be pink with flowers and shit on it :uh: 














:roflmao: just fucking with you :biggrin: :loco: :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 28 2007, 12:14 AM~7567111
> *:roflmao: cause if u were to pick the theme the car would be pink with flowers and shit on it :uh:
> :roflmao: just fucking with you :biggrin: :loco: :werd:
> *



:0 :0 :0 You said you was saveing that for one of your cars. LOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 28 2007, 02:14 AM~7567111
> *:roflmao: cause if u were to pick the theme the car would be pink with flowers and shit on it :uh:
> :roflmao: just fucking with you :biggrin: :loco: :werd:
> *



What is something wrong with pink and flowers on a car ?

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe.... x2

and what about the gypsy rose? that shits tight


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how about purple with flowers....










hehe... pics about 5 years old... still didn't finish it 
:roflmao: :roflmao: eventually.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2007, 01:32 AM~7567216
> *how about purple with flowers....
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: THAT MONTE'S TIGHT BRO :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 09:41 PM~7566605
> *big vato i get my tape from a automotive paintstore
> *


  THANKS Z I NEED SOME TO LAY SOME DESIGNS O MY GLASS HOUSE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2007, 10:04 PM~7566763
> *tomarrow??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



is it tomarrow yet? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7574181
> *is it tomarrow yet?  :biggrin:
> *



i never said tomarrow i said after i finish the regal :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

tomorrow never comes....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 07:20 PM~7564833
> * the hood colorsanded and the trunk needs to be color sanded
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is thooooeed!!!! badazz bro.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

whats thooooeed mean??  LOL


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

like thats throwed....... thoed....... thoed= tight, clean... koo...badazz......t what we say in texas.... slang homie  :biggrin: .........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 28 2007, 09:55 PM~7574199
> *i never said tomarrow i said after i finish the regal :0 :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

gotcha homie


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

koo bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7574672
> *koo bro
> *



whats koo mean? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 12:13 AM~7574675
> *whats  koo mean?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:SIGH: :uh: 











:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

where you at Z? Working on my regal? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERES THE PROGRESS ZACH?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 30 2007, 03:09 PM~7586198
> *hno:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:werd: i need to get foil :uh: :twak: :loco:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 30 2007, 03:13 PM~7586219
> *:werd: i need to get foil :uh: :twak: :loco:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 30 2007, 02:13 PM~7586219
> *:werd: i need to get foil :uh: :twak: :loco:
> *


Let me guess..................................



























gonna get some tomarrow? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

havnt had the time to hit up a hobby shop :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED FELIX?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE HE BROKE THE TRUNK HUH...FIX IT FUCKER & RE-PAINT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

have no idea i just went to put it on and it was a lil crack and now it just got bigger and now the trunk is in 2 pieces im gluing it right now hopefully i an put touch up paint on it right now and make it look good since it wasnt even cleared yet if worst comes to worse i'll just have to strip it and try to match up the patterns :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nope that crack looks to cheesy going in the yellow pond right now


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

APRIL FOOLS I FIXED IT just added a lil black pattern with my paint brush and some touch up paint =]]]]] its in clear right now  :biggin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKER


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 1 2007, 08:12 PM~7598336
> *APRIL FOOLS I FIXED IT just added a lil black pattern with my paint brush and some touch up paint =]]]]] its in clear right now  :biggin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 1 2007, 08:12 PM~7598336
> *APRIL FOOLS I FIXED IT just added a lil black pattern with my paint brush and some touch up paint =]]]]] its in clear right now  :biggin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: THAT WAS A GOOD ONE FOR GOT IT WAS APRIL FOOLS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 1 2007, 08:38 PM~7598629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  THAT WAS A GOOD ONE FOR GOT IT WAS APRIL FOOLS
> *


no it wasn't.   thats my ride! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2007, 10:40 PM~7598666
> *no it wasn't.        thats my ride!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what makes it so funny ! LOL!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

zfelix78 caddy, i dont want to sound stupid or nothin, but is that ur 64 in the lokar lowrider part page of the new lowrider mag? cuz the license plate said felix 64


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 2 2007, 09:52 AM~7601447
> *zfelix78 caddy, i dont want to sound stupid or nothin, but is that ur 64 in the lokar lowrider part page of the new lowrider mag? cuz the license plate said felix 64
> *



its not mine its my uncals


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh. tell him i said it is nice then


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got The Chassis All Painted And CLear'd










the dash also got painted and clear'd



















the engine block is all painted and clear'd











and the body just nees some minor details then foil and clear :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Didnt wanna go to crazy on this car just simple and clean saving all the ideas for the 59 :biggrin: but ima put up a fine line paint pen and do some ink work down the side and on the hood and trunk


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333009

:biggrin: 


LOOKS GOOD ZACK!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 10:21 PM~7715952
> *Didnt wanna go to crazy on this car just simple and clean saving all the ideas for the 59 :biggrin: but ima put up a fine line paint pen and do some ink work down the side and on the hood and trunk
> *


I finially gave BIG C back his caprice i started a few months back ! Pm him and ask to see some pics ! I did a few patterns and a light peen work then i took orange dye over the top of it ! A few lines like i did on that will look good on this buick ! Its not wild and actually makes the patterns look better !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2007, 08:25 PM~7715987
> *:0  :0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333009
> 
> ...



damn homie the rims came out sick!!! you'll be on them streets in no time :biggrin:

hey i was thinking and i think on this regal u should lock the front up with the extended a-arms look and raise the back up real high with rivits like a hopper that would look sick :biggrin: then put some of those resin skulls in the back seat and in the trunk and u can cut one in half and mount it on the shaved firewall!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 08:26 PM~7716012
> *I    finially  gave  BIG C    back  his  caprice  i  started  a  few  months  back  !    Pm  him  and  ask  to  see  some    pics !  I  did  a  few  patterns  and  a  light    peen  work  then  i  took  orange  dye    over  the  top  of  it  !  A  few    lines  like  i  did  on that  will  look  good  on  this    buick  !  Its  not  wild  and  actually  makes  the  patterns  look  better !
> *



iu was thinkin maybe baby blue outlines and baby blue and black pen work on the inside of that gray spattern goind down the center of the side and the center of the trunk and hood :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got the baby blue idea from joses black sunday

if u look closely at the leafing walt used baby blue striping to outline the leafing


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 08:27 PM~7716027
> *damn homie the rims came out sick!!! you'll be on them streets in no time :biggrin:
> 
> hey i was thinking and i think on this regal u should lock the front up with the extended a-arms look and raise the back up real high with rivits like a hopper that would look sick :biggrin: then put some of those resin skulls in the back seat and in the trunk and u can cut one in half and mount it on the shaved firewall!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *



sounds like a plan right there!! :biggrin: 


the wheels (in the pic) looks alittle lighter than expected.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2007, 09:29 PM~7716562
> *sounds like a plan right there!!  :biggrin:
> the wheels (in the pic) looks alittle lighter than expected.
> *



:biggrin: they came out sick bro make sure u take pics of the car after u throw them D's On That Bitch!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 09:31 PM~7716583
> *:biggrin: they came out sick bro make sure u take pics of the car after u throw them D's On That Bitch!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2007, 08:25 PM~7715987
> *:0  :0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333009
> 
> ...


DAMN TRAVIS THOSE ARE CLEAN. HOW MUCH WHERE THEY. AS FOR ME I'M GOING TO PUT SUPREMES ON MY CAR


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 17 2007, 11:09 PM~7717205
> *DAMN TRAVIS THOSE ARE CLEAN.  HOW MUCH WHERE THEY.  AS FOR ME I'M GOING TO PUT SUPREMES ON MY CAR
> *


510$ I'm going to get some cheap ass all chromes to roll in the winter. My buddy put some 13" supremes on his 77 linc conti back in the day. That was about a mistake. Had to take 2 of them off, the welds kept breaking. Way too much weight. after buying another set he put them on a 87 4 door coprice.  



damn, Z. Can't wait to get that regal back!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

REALLY THEN IN THAT CASE I'LL ROLL IT TILL THE WHEELS COME OFF LITERALLY  . I WANTED THEM SO I CAN MAKE MY MONTE LOOK A LITTE MORE OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 18 2007, 12:15 AM~7717478
> *REALLY THEN IN THAT CASE I'LL ROLL IT TILL THE WHEELS COME OFF LITERALLY  .  I WANTED THEM SO I CAN MAKE MY MONTE LOOK A LITTE MORE OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *


you sholdn't have a problem, your cars about 1/2 the weight as that lincoln was.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 12:24 AM~7717514
> *you sholdn't have a problem,  your cars about 1/2 the weight as that lincoln was.
> *


that is until i get into it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAN'T SEE NO PICS ZACH


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 18 2007, 09:25 AM~7718624
> *CAN'T SEE NO PICS ZACH
> *


x2
bandwidth exceeded

probably got too many pics or too many hits on your account


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 whaaatt they show up on my computer :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:42 AM~7719103
> *:0 whaaatt they show up on my computer :dunno:
> *



log into the admin part of your account to see what your bandwidth usage looks like


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 18 2007, 08:48 AM~7719149
> *log into the admin part of your account to see what your bandwidth usage looks like
> *



oh damn that shit is at 100%  time to use the other photobucket LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 18 2007, 08:54 AM~7719196
> *oh damn that shit is at 100%  time to use the other photobucket LOL
> *


fotowned! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 09:05 PM~7724380
> *fotowned!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL :uh:


the chassis is on the body now :biggrin: the engine and dash are wraped up and put in the box now send me some BMF and i can finish it in one day :biggrin: and send it back to you so u can finish it before that may 5th show :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 18 2007, 09:12 PM~7724447
> *LOL :uh:
> the chassis is on the body now :biggrin: the engine and dash are wraped up and put in the box now send me some BMF and i can finish it in one day :biggrin: and send it back to you so u can finish it before that may 5th show :0
> *



sounds good! I'll send ryan some cash tomm or friday and have him ship a sheet to you.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 09:18 PM~7724498
> *sounds good!  I'll send ryan some cash tomm or friday and have him ship a sheet to you.
> *



come on with it homie the clears color sanded lol


hey!!!! armando gave me some tips on some painting tricks ima PM you what they are and if its coo with you to do it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7724570
> *hey!!!! armando gave me some tips on some painting tricks ima PM you what they are and if its coo with you to do it :biggrin:
> *



Are you writing a book? Damn. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7725006
> *Are you writing a book?  Damn.      :biggrin:
> *


i sure as fuck should :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 18 2007, 11:14 PM~7725384
> *i sure as fuck should :biggrin:
> *



must be a book about making love to the key board, because I haven't seen no PM. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 11:18 PM~7725403
> *must be a book about making love to the key board,  because I haven't seen no PM.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



pm sent :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 18 2007, 11:19 PM~7725410
> *pm sent :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: <-------- that your favorite smilie? :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 11:18 PM~7725403
> *must be a book about making love to the key board,  because I haven't seen no PM.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

First Outdoor Pics And It Shows Howmuch The Pearl Pops in The Sun!!!!!!!! 

gonna look good with some pen work


:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 LOOKS GOOD ZACH!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2007, 05:37 PM~7730646
> *:0  :0 LOOKS GOOD ZACH!
> *



Thanks Primo :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PENS WON'T WORK OVER CLEAR ! YOU'LL NEED TO WET SAND THIS AGAIN !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 06:20 PM~7730981
> *PENS  WON'T  WORK  OVER  CLEAR  !  YOU'LL  NEED  TO  WET  SAND  THIS  AGAIN  !
> *



i just clear'd it to seal the pearl and i touched up some parts on the black that got burn'd through when i color sanded it the first time ima color sand it tomarrow or the next day when its all cure then do the pen work and foil it and then put the final coat of clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks killer Z!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7732045
> *Looks killer Z!!
> *


thanks bro cant wait to get it to you


post pics later tonight with the pearl'd hood and trunk on the body


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 19 2007, 08:32 PM~7732230
> *thanks bro cant wait to get it to you
> post pics later tonight with the pearl'd hood and trunk on the body
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i think i might scratch some of these


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 19 2007, 08:32 PM~7732230
> *thanks bro cant wait to get it to you
> post pics later tonight with the pearl'd hood and trunk on the body
> *



no pics tomarrow gonna let the paint fully cure


and for some odd odd reason i got a reaction in 2 lil places on the hood 

but lucky there the reaction was is ecatly where im putting silver leafinf so i thought nothing of it juist gonna sand it smooth until the stuff gets here to do the leafing and travis knows what ima do :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 19 2007, 11:18 PM~7733423
> *no pics tomarrow gonna let the paint fully cure
> and for some odd odd reason i got a reaction in 2 lil places on the hood
> 
> ...



Yes I do!!! :biggrin: make people go   :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 19 2007, 11:23 PM~7733451
> *Yes I do!!!  :biggrin:  make people go      :worship:        :biggrin:
> *



got everything ready to do it just gotta pick up some compound tomarrow and wait on that sheet u gonna have sent to me :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 19 2007, 11:25 PM~7733463
> *got everything ready to do it just gotta pick up some compound tomarrow and wait on that sheet u gonna have sent to me :biggrin:
> *


might just have it sent here and turn around and send to you. that way I can put them 2 sets of wheels and tires in there as well.  Shouldn't take a couple day longer.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

No sun :uh: But As Promised


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Gonna Color Sand The Hood One More Time And If It Still Doesnt Meet My Standards Ima Just Redo it And The Trunk 

Like I Told Travis When I Painted Drama I Cant Send Nothing OUt Im Not Happy With But We'll See How It Looks After i Color Sand it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for coming through once again bigpoppa


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Regals lookin' good Zack, nice skirts on the Impala. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks biggc

By Far The Sickest Firewall I Seen For A 59 :0 shit came out clean as hell 










and heres just some more random pics


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: FELIX I LOVE THAT 59 ONLY WISHED MY PRIMO'S 59 WOULD LOOKS LIKE THAT. :uh:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie that regal is clownin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 20 2007, 04:43 PM~7738242
> *Thanks for coming through once again bigpoppa
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0

WUZ DAT IN DUH BACKGROUND???!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 20 2007, 10:21 PM~7740369
> *:wow: :0
> 
> WUZ DAT IN DUH BACKGROUND???!!!
> *



BLACK GOLD :biggrin:

gonna redo the leafing to make it more straight but i dont know


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 20 2007, 10:23 PM~7740386
> *BLACK GOLD :biggrin:
> 
> gonna redo the leafing to make it more straight but i dont know
> *



i think it looks funkin nutty! (thats good, just so ya know  )


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

Damn Z! getting down on that 59!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2007, 01:45 AM~7741081
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Damn Z!  getting down on that 59!!  :0
> *



u already know homie :biggrin: 

gonna mold the dash today finish smoothing out under the hood and gonna mold the rear dash so that can get patterned too :biggrin: once your M/O gets here ima primer it then white base the body and once and paint and clear lil shit like the hood engine ect


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 21 2007, 12:40 PM~7742682
> *u already know homie :biggrin:
> 
> gonna mold the dash today finish smoothing out under the hood and gonna mold the rear dash so that can get patterned too :biggrin: once your M/O gets here ima primer it then white base the body and once and paint and clear lil shit like the hood engine ect
> *



I'll send it in the AM, soon as moms paypals the cash to scalelows and I get that, the wheels, tires and foil will be sent out as well.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 22 2007, 11:13 PM~7751941
> *I'll send it in the AM,  soon as moms paypals the cash to scalelows and I get that,  the wheels, tires and foil will be sent out as well.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

cant wait to see the patterns goign on this one!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 11:19 PM~7751978
> *cant wait to see the patterns goign on this one!
> *


X2   :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

lookin sick bro..i like how u did the firewall! :0 .... luvin the regal too......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 22 2007, 11:33 PM~7752034
> *lookin sick bro..i like how u did the firewall! :0 .... luvin the regal too......
> *



thanks bro the driver side of the firewall is drying right now i just put some bondo on it to clean up those lil holes so when travis puts it together the only thing thats gonna be on the firewall is the booster  then i also put a coat of bondo on the dash to make it smooth as possible and i smoothed the booty kit cause it had a emblem on it so this cars gonna have some nice clean mods that are gonna apear stock :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

more pics, homie


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:38 AM~7752049
> *thanks bro the driver side of the firewall is drying right now i just put some bondo on it to clean up those lil holes so when travis puts it together the only thing thats gonna be on the firewall is the booster  then i also put a coat of bondo on the dash to make it smooth as possible and i smoothed the booty kit cause it had a emblem on it so this cars gonna have some nice clean mods that are gonna apear stock :biggrin:
> *



Already homie  i wanna do a marble job but i need to practice the technique alil bit... i cant wait to see them finished tho.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

added the dash and the bumper kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 22 2007, 11:49 PM~7752098
> *added the dash and the bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

skirts look good on there!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

shiiiiiiiiit, thats going to be bad asss!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN FELIX THAT GONNA LOOK CLEAN BRO








. I LIKE THE DESIGNS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

get my paint moneys yet?  again :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice 59 bro, looks good


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 25 2007, 06:34 AM~7768733
> *get my paint moneys yet?    again  :biggrin:
> *



nope


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 25 2007, 06:34 AM~7768733
> *get my paint moneys yet?    again  :biggrin:
> *


i did get it gonna cash it tomarrow and go buy base coats


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Apr 25 2007, 10:03 AM~7770050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liar. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: Time to go to work! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 25 2007, 09:33 PM~7775388
> *liar.  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:    :biggrin:  Time to go to work!  :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ITS TIME TRAVIS :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 Time to put in work Z! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 06:23 PM~7870320
> *:0  :0    Time to put in work Z!  :biggrin:
> *



DUDE! those 2 rolls of tape costed the whole money order u sent me :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 9 2007, 09:19 PM~7871771
> *DUDE! those 2 rolls of tape costed the whole money order u sent me :roflmao:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well not really the total came out to 17.31 gonna go buy some more paint tomarrow cause i wanna pick some up for the 62 to pattern the roof aswell


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I knew I shouldn't have adopted you! You cost me alot of money.  I'll send ya another MO son. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 09:31 PM~7871894
> *I knew I shouldn't have adopted you!  You cost me alot of money.    I'll send ya another MO son.  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:

NO NEED I GOT MONEY FOO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 9 2007, 09:32 PM~7871903
> *:uh:
> 
> NO NEED I GOT MONEY FOO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ya need some LMK. Shit its for my rides. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 09:47 PM~7872040
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ya need some LMK.  Shit its for my rides.  :cheesy:
> *



i still owe u anyways


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 9 2007, 09:51 PM~7872072
> *i still owe u anyways
> *



don't owe me shit!! :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 09:55 PM~7872103
> *don't owe me shit!!  :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 now just got to foil the biotch then put the final clear coat on it and it will be a done deal!!





































sorry for the shitty pics my camera was dieing :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good bro!! Glad them pens worked. I still haven't looked for the others. 

How many ride are mine in that pic? :biggrin: 

What you think about that 60 panel?? Not too bad huh?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks good so far....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 09:57 PM~7913123
> *looks good bro!!  Glad them pens worked.  I still haven't looked for the others.
> 
> How many ride are mine in that pic?  :biggrin:
> ...



hell yeah i added a lil more gel pen right now i gotta go buy sone new exacto blades before i even think about foiling lol but yeah its gettin there bro almost done :biggrin:

that 60 panel is sick bro i already cut majority of the excess resin out but yeah its hella sick i think ima enter that into the traditional build off and put a coffin in the back of it i dont know yet though :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7913168
> *hell yeah i added a lil more gel pen right now i gotta go buy sone new exacto blades before i even think about foiling lol but yeah its gettin there bro almost done :biggrin:
> 
> that 60 panel is sick bro i already cut majority of the excess resin out  but yeah its hella sick i think ima enter that into the traditional build off and put a coffin in the back of it i dont know yet though :biggrin:
> *



sounds cool man! Looks badass bro! 

I seen you already had the windows cut out of the 60. I wish I had takin more cash to that show.  Those was only 10 bucks a pop tho. Couldn't pass that up. :cheesy: 

I got them other items for the 67 sitting in a box in the car. Gonna try to ship them tomarrow.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hell 10 bucks a pop???? DAMN!!! Thats badass These Kits Are Casted Very Very Clean only one thing was wrong with it but i'll use the impala body to fix it  it will be a real easy fix


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 15 2007, 10:15 PM~7913238
> *hell 10 bucks a pop???? DAMN!!! Thats badass These Kits Are Casted Very Very Clean only one thing was wrong with it but i'll use the impala body to fix it  it will be a real easy fix
> *



whats that?? 
I didn't check them out too close. I just cut the windows out and put it back up. 


I wanted to get the 60 4 doors. The guy said that the best to use was the older ones to finish them. That and the damn side molding was casted in place instead of using the chrome parts. 
They had quite a few different kits for 10$. Some chopped top truck cabs, the dodge van (chopped and none chopped) some 30's car bodys. Whole mess of shit. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

started alil bit of foiling today


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

those rims look good on it, bro!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good zack.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 SWEET!!!  :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 DAMN THAT LOOKS TIGHT ZACK :wow: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres A Few Sneak Peaks Got A Video Of The Whole Process Coming Later On Tonight


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: I LIKE IT!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good Zack


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD LITTLE ZACH!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

like the pen work or should i wipe it off?


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

dam!!.. leave it alone!! im lovin that color combo! what are your plans for interior color?, dont like the tires too much tho, but rims look tight!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 21 2007, 09:00 PM~7952557
> *dam!!.. leave it alone!! im lovin that color combo! what are your plans for interior color?, dont like the tires too much tho, but rims look tight!
> *



interior i got some patterns planed for the dash and the rear dash but the color itself is up to travis he will prolly paint it white with the blue inserts

and the tires dont look tobad on it i would use the 520's but we'll take a vote and plus its travises car so whatever he thinks is better is whats going on it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't like it............





















...........


















I love that shit!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 21 2007, 09:04 PM~7952603
> *interior i got some patterns planed for the dash and the rear dash but the color itself is up to travis he will prolly paint it white with the blue inserts
> 
> and the tires dont look tobad on it i would use the 520's but we'll take a vote and plus its travises car so whatever he thinks is better is whats going on it
> *



so far I like it with the WWW. But we'll try it both ways. After its done, we'll take a pic and see.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

te tape is on the back of it now because i try'd to paint another pattern but then i ended up not likeing it so ima just paint the white u see on the end of the trunk candy purple after i seal these pinstripes


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

are you putting candy over it? or leaving it like that? either way would look sick


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 21 2007, 09:06 PM~7952642
> *are you putting candy over it? or leaving it like that? either way would look sick
> *



it is candy'd multi color candy :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sounds good brother! DO YOUR THANG HOMIE, DO YOUR THANG.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2007, 09:49 PM~7952462
> *LOOKING GOOD LITTLE ZACH!
> *


hell yeah x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 21 2007, 09:11 PM~7952695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN MONEY RIGHT THERE!!! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the only things i dont like about the WWW is that they are kind of brighter than the white paint and fat but other than that i think there sick

and im scared to use testors clear on this white body cause i dont want it turning yellow does anyone know a good clear coat i can use on this paint that wont turn yellow over white paint and that is compatible with duplicolor paint LMK PLEASE!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell no, we don't want that bitch to turn yellow.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those are some bad ass patterns 

great work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+May 17 2007, 04:02 PM~7925940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













damn man. My top shelf of my cabinet is going to be FULLLLLLLLLLL! 

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 21 2007, 10:11 PM~7952695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I AM NOT BIG ON PATTERNS, BUT I LOVE THIS!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2007, 08:26 AM~7954811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 like them graphics, and them wheels look nice too... what color is the rest gonna be?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 22 2007, 12:41 PM~7956370
> *:0 like them graphics, and them wheels look nice too... what color is the rest gonna be?
> *



the bodys gonna stay white :biggrin: gonna try to be differnt with bright colors :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 03:53 PM~7956478
> *the bodys gonna stay white :biggrin: gonna try to be differnt with bright colors :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD DOGGY...HOPE YOU DON'T USE TESTORS CLEAR


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man i should have keep the gel pen idea a secert ! 





























































J/K ! Looks good Zack I my self dont like the wheel choice but you getting better at the patterns !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 02:08 PM~7956951
> *LOOKS GOOD DOGGY...HOPE YOU DON'T USE TESTORS CLEAR
> *



oh trust me im not LOL u know of any clear that wont turn white into yellow???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 03:10 PM~7956972
> *oh trust me im not LOL u know of any clear that wont turn white into yellow???
> *



NAW BRO.....SHIT MY CADY TURNED A LITTLE YELLOW ALREADY...USE PPG


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 04:10 PM~7956972
> *oh trust me im not LOL u know of any clear that wont turn white into yellow???
> *



If you can stop buy the auto paint store go in ask for EXTREME KLEAR ! I get it by the gallon with the hardner for around 80 bucks ! Its worth the money ! And it goes a long ways ! Check into it ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2007, 02:10 PM~7956964
> *Man  i  should  have  keep  the  gel pen  idea  a  secert  !
> J/K  !    Looks  good  Zack    I  my  self    dont  like  the  wheel  choice  but    you  getting    better  at  the  patterns !
> *



thanks alot mini the gelpens leval out the work alot! the whide whites look nice but like i said the only thing really i dont like about them is they make the body look like a off white and the wheels arnt as detailed as the peguses 520 wheels  but thanks again mini this is byfar the crazyest paintjob i have done yet 4 colors and 1 gelpen color LOL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 22 2007, 02:13 PM~7956993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Heard Of This One Automotive Aresol Paint From 408models called UPOL i been wantin to get it but i cant find it nowhere and not sure it it will turn yellow or not


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Listen young blood ! You cant go worng with automotve clear ! You'll be very pleasedand will never look back once you use it ! If I had a way send you some i would ! I sent the last little bit i had to DOC as a gift a few months back or i would send you some to try !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2007, 02:21 PM~7957045
> *Listen    young  blood  !  You  cant  go  worng  with    automotve  clear !    You'll  be  very    pleasedand  will never  look  back  once  you  use  it !    If  I  had  a  way  send  you  some  i  would  !  I  sent  the  last  little  bit  i had  to  DOC as  a  gift  a few  months  back or  i  would  send  you  some  to  try !
> *



i used duplicolor on this car and duplicolor sells a automotive clear and primer at the parts stores i wonder if that would be cool cause i been wantin to go snatch up a touch up gun at harbor freight anyways


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :worship: :worship: GREAT PATERNS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I Heard Of This One Automotive Aresol Paint From 408models called UPOL i been wantin to get it but i cant find it nowhere and not sure it it will turn yellow or not 
[/quote]
i used the clear i use on my white pearl ht 64 and it came out fine , no yellowing or any thing. i did very light coats to start off and did a heavy one for my last and still looked fine. you can always try to paint a spare hood or something white and then if you find that clear give it a try also.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> I Heard Of This One Automotive Aresol Paint From 408models called UPOL i been wantin to get it but i cant find it nowhere and not sure it it will turn yellow or not


i used the clear i use on my white pearl ht 64 and it came out fine , no yellowing or any thing. i did very light coats to start off and did a heavy one for my last and still looked fine. you can always try to paint a spare hood or something white and then if you find that clear give it a try also.
[/quote]


can u still get that shit??? if so PM me a price shipped for it cause i asked people at 2 paint stores for UPOL and they looked at me like i was crazy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what tires do you guys think look better??


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

I, myself like the wide white walls................. :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

hell ya!!! I luv wide white walls, doze r da shit


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i am partial to the skinny whites! fat whites look good on older rods and rat rods.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

i think they look best on gold 13"z


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinny whites


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah, skinnys. They both look good as hell tho. The 5.20 just have that realism to them.  But what stance? :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

It will look good either way, and yeah, what stance?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nose up ass in the weeds


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 08:46 PM~7959602
> *nose up ass in the weeds
> *



thats what I was thinking.  With them skirts you need it like that or all dropped.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2007, 09:27 PM~7959968
> *thats what I was thinking.    With them skirts you need it like that or all dropped.
> *


yeah either that or droped :biggrin: i think it depends on what u do with the undercarrige


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the wheel are too nice to hide behind the skirts! so lock it up! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 22 2007, 10:07 PM~7960357
> *the wheel are too nice to hide behind the skirts! so lock it up! :biggrin:
> *


naw, locked up on them skirts. :uh: :cheesy: 
Now maybe a moving rearend. That might happen. Lock up the front and make the rear move.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DEFINITELY THE SKINNIES!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 23 2007, 06:09 PM~7965915
> *TTT
> *


done yet? :biggrin: 


them others are on the way. Got one more to send and a hood for one of the treys.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

maybe you can paint the body blue or purple.... then the clear won't be a crucial..... and go with the 5.20s


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 01:34 AM~7968259
> *maybe you can paint the body blue or purple.... then the clear won't be a crucial..... and go with the 5.20s
> *


no way! That white with them patterens all the way! :cheesy: And yes, after seeing it with the skinnys on it, thats what its getting. I figured I would send the WWW just to see.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

skinnies

Nice skirts!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres what they been through


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn homie!!! They look badass side by side!  Can't wait for them to come home.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin: NICE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Put In Some More Work Today To Make Travis Happy LOL :biggrin:



















  How Many People U Know With A Patterned Rear Dash?  











:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice matching job on the rear package tray ! Now pin strip it and send it to me so i can cover in PPG clear so that white wont turn yellow ! 


OH ! The wheels look alot better in the 5/20 tires !


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...that's gonna be killer......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I AM REALLY, REALLY LIKEN THAT!! TIGHT MAN!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 30 2007, 01:14 PM~8008593
> *Nice  matching    job  on  the  rear    package  tray !    Now    pin  strip  it  and  send  it  to  me    so  i  can  cover  in  PPG  clear    so  that  white  wont  turn  yellow  !
> OH !    The  wheels  look  alot  better  in  the  5/20  tires !
> *


Thanks Mini! :cheesy:


408 Models Is Hookin Me Up With Some Automotive Clear Bro And He Used It On A WHite Car And It Didnt Turn Yellow But Just In Case Ima Test It Out On A Spare hood And If it Turns Yellow Or Whatever Ima Hit You Up :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn dog
top notch work right there


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Everyone For The Kind Words  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 30 2007, 03:17 PM~8008618
> *Thanks Mini! :cheesy:
> 408 Models Is Hookin Me Up With Some Automotive Clear Bro And He Used It On A WHite Car And It Didnt Turn Yellow But Just In Case Ima Test It Out On A Spare hood And If it Turns Yellow Or Whatever Ima Hit You Up :biggrin:
> *



I know Low has had problems with clear to so i was offering just so this car wont get all screwed up ! 


M.C.B.A. brothers are ready to help when needed !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 30 2007, 01:22 PM~8008658
> *I    know  Low    has  had  problems  with  clear    to  so    i  was  offering  just    so    this  car  wont  get  all  screwed  up !
> M.C.B.A. brothers    are  ready  to  help    when  needed  !
> *



yeah thanks for the offer bro but like i said if im not happy with the test panel i'll be sure to hit you up thanks alot :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BRB in a few homies ima go pattern the dash :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

!!! :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well since the dash is drying i snaped a pic of the chassis and the shaved firewall i painted white to match the body  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD ZACK. 
THIS IS GOING TO BE A SHOW WINNER FO SHO, WHEN IT'S DONE.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 GREAT JOB :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 03:02 PM~8009029
> *LOOKING GOOD ZACK.
> THIS IS GOING TO BE A SHOW WINNER FO SHO, WHEN IT'S DONE.
> *



X-2 BRO LOOKING REAL GOOD!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah bro, can't wait to see this one all together!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Alot Homies I Got The Dash Patterned but wasnt happy with it so i think ima redo it :happysad: i'll post some pics up in a lil bit


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres The Dash I Dont Like It Blead Alot Ionto The Silver Gonna Redo it 



















Caped A-Arms And Trailing Arms :0 :0 :0 :0










The Fist Car i Put My Name On :biggrin:



















Striped The Rear Dash To Match up And Flow :biggrin:










And Added A Lil More Contrast On The Regals Rims :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...that name is small as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 30 2007, 01:09 PM~8008540
> *Put In Some More Work Today To Make Travis Happy LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ZACH THAT 59 IS TIGHT AS FUCK. OH AND TRAVIS YOUR ONE LUCKY BASTARD YOU KNOW. I WOULD GIVE ANYTHING TO HAVE PATTERNS THIS PROFESTIONALLY DONE. OR JUST TRY AND FIND SOME TAPE TO DO IT WITH


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn zack that turnin out sick as hell...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+May 30 2007, 01:09 PM~8008540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn I just HAD to look at it again!!!!! I don't even want to build it when it gets here. :0 I'm skurrred. hno: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Does It Meet Your Standards?? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 30 2007, 09:43 PM~8012338
> *Does It Meet Your Standards?? :biggrin:
> *




meet SHIT!!!! :uh: 


-------- Your work 








------ my standards


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 30 2007, 09:49 PM~8012391
> *meet SHIT!!!!  :uh:
> -------- Your work
> 
> ...



LOL :biggrin: but foreelz did the colors go together like u imagined them????? i love the color schemes on both of these cars :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

oh shit that 59 is off the hook :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

the rear deck/ cont kit / and dash :0 badass work man :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I knew it would look good from day 1! But now actually seeing them. :0 :0 :0 That motherfuckers going to be tight. You are going to send it back? Right? :biggrin: 

I think you totally OUT DONE yourself on that one. Now how you going to beat that? :cheesy: I'll send the trophies to you after the shows. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn them bitches is hard


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i love bot of the cars, bro.........  !!! :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

BAD ASS CRAFTSMANSHIP BRO!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: , and i also saw da video on myspace on how u painted it, dats tite


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:angel: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You got down Z for reals :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

a z thats hot man keep it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 16 2007, 08:07 PM~8323242
> *:0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WET AS FUCK!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

keep up the good work


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 04:03 AM~8412226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT....


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

car look's very nice.keep up the good work.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Roger 


Heres better Pics


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

.............wow...thats all i can say


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME ZACK! JUST AWESOME!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that better hit a show, i wanna see what it would place.. very clean


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I just Finished Candying The Engine And its Also Cleared

I also Put The Dash In Silver Base So i Can Repattern It Since i Didnt Like The Way It Came Out The First Time  Pics will Come Later On Tonight


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

can't wait homie!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Make Sure u Expect This When u Get the 59

THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING TRAVIS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 09:27 PM~8422522
> *Make Sure u Expect This When u Get the 59
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING TRAVIS :biggrin:
> ...




engrish please? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


The Deuce Is Yours!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 09:39 PM~8422621
> *:uh:
> The Deuce Is Yours!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 You don't have to do that.  sell that bitch and make ya some $$$. Then buy supplys for more of my rides. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

wouldnt be worth it the car needs a whole new kit to be completed so the most i'll be able to get out of it is prolly 10 bucks at the most or not even that after shipping


so i rather give it to a person who i know will build it 
:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 09:44 PM~8422688
> *wouldnt be worth it the car needs a whole new kit to be completed so the most i'll be able to get out of it is prolly 10 bucks at the most or not even that after shipping
> so i rather give it to a person who i know will build it
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thanks homie. It'll be in YOUR cabinet even if it gets build or not. :biggrin: You the man bro.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah i just cant finished an all opend up model i lose interest really really fast!!!! im not about body mods i hate body work most of the time im all about the paint jobs LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 10:33 PM~8423088
> *yeah i just cant finished an all opend up model i lose interest really really fast!!!! im not about body mods i hate body work most of the time im all about the paint jobs LOL :biggrin:
> *




you do a lot of work to my shit for not liking to do it.  :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i'll do it if i feel i have to!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bwwwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 


Shit getting about done, time to look thru the stash and find some more. LOL. 

Resin 80 impala? :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 





and get that balde off there. You going to scratch it. :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 11:09 PM~8423241
> *bwwwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> Shit getting about done,    time to look thru the stash and find some more.  LOL.
> 
> ...



I just counted and i have 10 models here that arent mine!!!!! :0


the only model i have for myself is that 56 nomad that needs to be finished and im thinkin about selling it LOL i would love to sell everything i have just to start off freash after i finish you guys models


:uh: :uh: :uh: the blade aint scratching shiot LOL!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you don't have none because your selling all of them off. :biggrin: :biggrin: How many of those are mine? :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

iono count them! :biggrin:










































































Its A trip cause i remember it like it was yesterday just having drama to worrie about painting now i got 10 cars im worried about and i keep on hopping back and fourth on them to try to finish them all at the same time!!! :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL, 7. :biggrin: Not all mine, but came from me to you. :biggrin: Plus the big 67.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 11:31 PM~8423339
> *LOL,  7.    :biggrin:    Not all mine,  but came from me to you.  :biggrin:  Plus the big 67.
> *



thats put away in the closet for now LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

have u thought of names for the regal and the 59 yet???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:41 PM~8423389
> *have u thought of names for the regal and the 59 yet???
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: you got any? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 11:45 PM~8423412
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:    you got any?  :cheesy:
> *



CLOUD NYNE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:47 PM~8423419
> *CLOUD NYNE
> *




theres one, what about the other? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 11:48 PM~8423431
> *theres one,  what about the other?  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Since im done with the 59 time to make some improvements on the regal :0




























DONT BE JOCKIN MY SHIOT EITHER HOMOS!!!! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 12:58 AM~8509303
> *Since im done with the 59 time to make some improvements on the regal :0
> 
> 
> ...


already been done  and 4 pump has them in that badass impala he's got remember.... i started one in my caddy, alot smaller than that speaker too.. :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 8 2007, 09:58 PM~8509303
> *Since im done with the 59 time to make some improvements on the regal :0
> 
> 
> ...


LETS SEE A VID


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Well mine will be the first one HEARD post vids up after i wire the speakers in a few days



i seen people talking but not proving!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 01:04 AM~8509367
> *Well mine will be the first one HEARD post vids up after i wire the speakers in a few days
> i seen people talking but not proving!!!!!
> *


yea, just finish it.. cuz the caddy i started 8ball is buyin and comin to pick up saturday


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 8 2007, 10:04 PM~8509363
> *LETS SEE A VID
> *



im barley making the box for them the vid will follow in a few days after the speakers are wired and the box is painted thinkin about marbling the box and wraping the speakers in black nylon


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

HEY ZACH I SENT YOU A REQUEST ON MYSPACE GO CHECK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u sent me a message not a friend request and i cant write back to it


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

O MY BADD I SENT YOU A REQUEST JUST A SECOND AGO BUT WHAT DOES IT SAY WHEN YOU TRY YO WRITE BACC?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres the start of what i did.. i was gonna do the other 2 also than cover in some black thin material..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I done it back in the day with the bigass 57's. Like a 3" speaker in that bitch. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well got bad news im not a professional electrician but for soem reason i clip the wires them i wire them back the same way i cut them but when i plug them in no sound comes out and another thing is headphone speakers are perfect size BUT! u cant hear shit out of them i tryed recording them on my camera and u couldnt hear nothing so the only thing right now i know i can do is just make a dummy speaker box that doesnt work ima go hit up radio shack tomarrow and see if they sell any small speakers that can produce enough sound to be heard only out of the trunk


if u guys that know a bit more about speakers than i do have any suggjestions please hit me up because i would really like to make this happen 



other than that the speaker box is done and molded :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

I got some shit. :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bought these for my PSP to take to work. These little fuckers get LOUD. This is my system in the garage right now. LOL. A portable dvd player running thru these. They are amplified tho.  Might be able to do something with a unit like this. But youd have to leave the car on a stand with the amp under it or something with speaker wires going into the trunk from underneath. 


















:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah thats too much right there LOL ima hit up radioshack for some extra small tweeters or something ima see what they got and buy some radio wire


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:23 AM~8510877
> *yeah thats too much right there LOL ima hit up radioshack for some extra small tweeters or something ima see what they got and buy some radio wire
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: never toooo much.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 9 2007, 06:32 AM~8510914
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  never toooo much.
> *



too much to hide in the trunk LOL unless i just glue the trunk shut


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:40 AM~8510953
> *too much to hide in the trunk LOL unless i just glue the trunk shut
> *



We'll cut it down to size. There is plenty of extra plastic there. 










we could glue it back together or just false wall it and leave the back opened. Just make it look like a reg box from up front. 
Cut the sides off, the middle section out inbetween the speakers and the one end.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

those speakers can be wired to a headphone jack??? or they need to be amplified????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:55 AM~8511023
> *those speakers can be wired to a headphone jack??? or they need to be amplified????
> *


that I do not know.  may have to break out the hammer and try it. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

there are also some of those ipod attatchments that have small speakers to them and they arent that expensive you can try those too


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

This Car Is Too Sexy I Might Just Have To Steal it From Ya Travis
































































LOVE THESE RIMS!!











DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS!!!! STEP YA GAME UP!!! :0






















Now My Goal Is To Paint The Roof And Trunk Of A 60 impala :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you aint stealing SHIT!!! :biggrin: Thought you always liked the regal better? "CLOUD NYNE" growing on ya huh? :0 

I love that side trim.  :0 

When you want me to send a 60? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 AM~8551005
> *you aint stealing SHIT!!!  :biggrin:    Thought you always liked the regal better?  "CLOUD NYNE"  growing on ya huh?  :0
> 
> I love that side trim.      :0
> ...



what u talmbout i always liked the 59!!!!

i had to do it it just had to much chrome on the white so i had to break it off :biggrin:

shit i dont care whenever u want


im talkin about silver body candy black roof and trunk with charcole and silver and gray graphics :0 Black Rims!! u said u had some black rims that needed a home anyways :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup I got some spare black spokes.  Don't have a 60 tho.  Walmarts got plenty of them the last time I was there. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 09:55 AM~8511023
> *those speakers can be wired to a headphone jack??? or they need to be amplified????
> *


n e speaker can be wired to a headphone jack.. just get a old head phone, cut the wires, the 2 wires in each wire.. or 4 in 1 wire.. put the correct 2 to 1 speaker, then same for the other.. ur better off soldering it to the speaker than just taping them, youll get better sound, and for your none working speakers or not loud enough, ull prolly need something that can push enough sound through the little speakers, and the thing with headphone speakers they dont go loud enough to hear just sittin there, their made for your ears, in that case youd blow your ear drums.. something like lows got would be ur best option


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 8 2007, 10:06 PM~8509387
> *im barley making the box for them the vid will follow in a few days after the speakers are wired and the box is painted thinkin about marbling the box and wraping the speakers in black nylon
> *


Did you actually test those speakers? I've experimented with a bunch of speakers to get a reasonable quality in sound..the earbud ones didn't succeed in my case..the only thing that came out was tsshhii, tsshii, tssshiiii... :biggrin: 

Just go out an buy one of those really cheap Ipod pluginn speakers..they run on a penlite battery and have a build in amplifier..they are not the smallest (twice as big as the one your using) but they produce sound....I'm not talking about quality sound though.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://technabob.com/blog/2007/07/05/tiny-...our-mp3-player/
45 bucks, but these would work perfect.. dont really know how small the speaker is inside, but the full box is pretty damn small


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks alot fellas i been looking into it alot at the stores tryin to find a good enough speaker that puches sound out not static but i havnt been succesful yet the only thing i found was like a big inch and a half speaker but that would take up the whole trunk and i was wanting to make it look realistic so im not to sure but i'll keep looking if i find something then i find something if i dont i dont


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

double post


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 08:14 PM~8555973
> *yup I got some spare black spokes.    Don't have a 60 tho.      Walmarts got plenty of them the last time I was there.    :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 01:56 AM~8557665
> *thanks alot fellas i been looking into it alot at the stores tryin to find a good enough speaker that puches sound out not static but i havnt been succesful yet the only thing i found was like a big inch and a half speaker but that would take up the whole trunk and i was wanting to make it look realistic so im not to sure but i'll keep looking if i find something then i find something if i dont i dont
> *


i got mine from an old cell phone, the speaker phone speaker.. since they are pretty loud.. and small as u can see in the pic i posted


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dunno bro?  


you really really really want to do a 60 LMK.  You had a 60 panel..................................but you sold it. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 10:59 PM~8557686
> *i got mine from an old cell phone, the speaker phone speaker.. since they are pretty loud.. and small as u can see in the pic i posted
> *



thought about that but didn't know if they was amplified tho. I know mines not, but when it rings you can barely hear the music. Alot of times I don't even know I got a call.  :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 11:00 PM~8557704
> *dunno bro?
> you really really really want to do a 60 LMK.      You had a 60 panel..................................but you sold it.  :biggrin:
> *



im still supposed to paint that just waiting for Rollinoldskoo


but that thing didnt have a trunk and thats one of the main reasons y i wanna paint a 60 also i love the 59 and 60 two tone paint jobs :cheesy:


And Yeah Im Down i Can Put Some Rain Drops On It :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 14 2007, 11:03 PM~8557723
> *im still supposed to paint that just waiting for Rollinoldskoo
> but that thing didnt have a trunk and thats one of the main reasons y i wanna paint a 60 also i love the 59 and 60 two tone paint jobs :cheesy:
> And Yeah Im Down i Can Put Some Rain Drops On It :0
> *



I'm down foe sure. Let me get one and send it. :0 :cheesy: 


speaking of sending shit, I found that baby blue 63 hood this morning unpacking some boxes. It'll be on its way soon.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.miglia.com/products/audio/microsound/index.html

check these out Zach

*At only 2.3" wide by 0.8" high by 1.1" deep, and weighing just over an ounce,*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 11:07 PM~8557754
> *http://www.miglia.com/products/audio/microsound/index.html
> 
> check these out Zach
> ...




those would be cool, if you can plug them in with a jack. Don't need a big ass I pod sticking out the trunk. LOL. 

But yes, thats probally about the best your going to get right there. :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 02:10 AM~8557774
> *those would be cool,  if you can plug them in with a jack.  Don't need a big ass I pod sticking out the trunk.  LOL.
> 
> But yes,  thats probally about the best your going to get right there.    :0
> *


you take the speakers out, and run a head phone jack from the speakers.. which would mean soldering.. but the size sounds about right, and the speakers are gonna be pretty small..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 11:10 PM~8557774
> *those would be cool,  if you can plug them in with a jack.  Don't need a big ass I pod sticking out the trunk.  LOL.
> 
> But yes,  thats probally about the best your going to get right there.    :0
> *



:0 Those Are Dope Thanks Didi!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 02:14 AM~8557789
> *:0 Those Are Dope Thanks Didi!!!
> *


probably your best bet, and would prolly be pretty loud too..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 11:12 PM~8557780
> *you take the speakers out, and run a head phone jack from the speakers.. which would mean soldering.. but the size sounds about right, and the speakers are gonna be pretty small..
> *



by takeing them out means that you are not useing the amp anymore. So they might be just like head phone speakers then and may not be able to hear them.   Shit if you do that, might as well go with some 1" tweeters or something.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 02:19 AM~8557825
> *by takeing them out means that you are not useing the amp anymore.  So they might be just like head phone speakers then and may not be able to hear them.        Shit if you do that,  might as well go with some 1" tweeters or something.
> *


noo... u keep that.. thats obvously pretty small to.. at the sizes of the whole box the speakers are in, its about the size of a model across and would prolly fit in a custom enclosure


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 11:22 PM~8557843
> *noo... u keep that.. thats obvously pretty small to.. at the sizes of the whole box the speakers are in, its about the size of a model across and would prolly fit in a custom enclosure
> *



So your going to open it up and re wire the speakers to jacks ( which will bypass the built in amps) then add it to the trunk? So what about changing the battery? You going to take it out every 12 hours and change it?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 02:30 AM~8557883
> *So your going to open it up and re wire the speakers to jacks ( which will bypass the built in amps)  then add it to the trunk?  So what about changing the battery?  You going to take it out every 12 hours and change it?
> *


no, i ment to the w/e is wired to the amp part.. and i doubt he would be jammin to his model to change the battery that much, plus the batt can also be moved.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 11:32 PM~8557909
> *no, i ment to the w/e is wired to the amp part.. and i doubt he would be jammin to  his model to change the battery that much, plus the batt can also be moved.
> *



we'll finger something out.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 02:35 AM~8557919
> *we'll finger something out.
> *


pretty much just take it apart, and place into his custom enclosure, which would mean moving the speakers and adding a head phone jack to extend it.. batt id move outside the box tho or just keep the bottom or top of it open to where u can change it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hell if anything just cut the bottm out and rewire the jack to a good size wire then soder it all up and mount it cause that already looks kinda like a lil speaker box but thats just an idea! hell i might have to take it to my homie that does systems in cars so i dont fuck nothing up! LOL :biggrin:

i'll talk to him about it at bigbear this weekend


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 11:07 PM~8557754
> *http://www.miglia.com/products/audio/microsound/index.html
> 
> check these out Zach
> ...



Those are the ones I was refering to...there a lot of these types of speakers being made price lays around $6 to $15. Sound isn't the best but will do for a 1/25 car.
Just remove the speakers and hide them inside the trunk or selfmade boombox type a thing. Leave the amplifier intact, maybe you can hide it near the backseats and rewire, use a AAA battery which are smaller...be creative!
Buy a seperate plug and connect the wires...piece of cake!!
J.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:   :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for IMO one of the baddest 59's ever in plastic.


----------

